# Shengshou 4x4 and 5x5 mods?



## samchoochiu (Dec 25, 2011)

Can anyone one link me to the "best" mods of these puzzles? (ss 4x4 V3 and 5x5)

Also I do have an x-cube I love it, but I saw monkeydude1313's SS 4x4 in is recent parity video and it looked amazing. So I thought about getting one.

Do you guys think the SS 4x4 with the mod will beat the x-cube?

thanks!


----------



## mitch1234 (Dec 25, 2011)

Shengshou 5x5 Mods:










I just finished them and the cube is as great, as good if not better then my Modified V-cube 5.

As for the Shengshou 4x4, i'm not sure which version you have but if you have the V1 you should ditch it and get the V3 and do the Shengshou 5x5 mod. Don't do the extended mod because the corners are already very Dayan like. But if you don't want to ditch the V1 do this:





 

Personally the best 4x4 is the Dayan+MF8+Lanlan 4x4( you take the edges and screw+ springs from a Lanlan 2x2 and put them in the 3x3 inner core). You can also do the same thing with the Mini Dayan+MF8 and could get good results, but I have not tried a Mini so I don't know.


----------



## Felix1996 (Dec 27, 2011)

the 5x5 mods above are from me, and so i can say, that the cube is just AWESOME! i'm sub 1:40 with this thing right now


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 27, 2011)

In the words of Florian.
Anything that isn't round, sand it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 30, 2011)

samchoochiu said:


> Can anyone one link me to the "best" mods of these puzzles? (ss 4x4 V3 and 5x5)
> 
> Also I do have an x-cube I love it, but I saw monkeydude1313's SS 4x4 in is recent parity video and it looked amazing. So I thought about getting one.
> 
> ...


 
Just cause it looks amazing doesn't mean it'll suite you just as fine. Everyone has a slightly different cubing style. 
I can say that the X-Cube is not worth the $30-40


----------



## samchoochiu (Jan 6, 2012)

*Shengshou 5x5 mod worth it?*

It seems that the full shengshou 5x5 mod is time consuming. Have you guys had an amazing result from it? I am not willing to put the time if its only going to help a little. I do have lock up problems during 3x3 part but I am assuming it will still break in.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jan 6, 2012)

break in SS 5x5x5 is perfect! (well, for me)
IMO, there's no need for modifications.


----------



## emolover (Jan 6, 2012)

I did it and it did very little. It is a little bit faster and a little bit less locky.


----------



## samchoochiu (Jan 6, 2012)

even with all the edge, centers, and corner mods? 
If I saw the vid correctly the full mod is ALL of the pieces


----------



## samchoochiu (Jan 6, 2012)

emolover said:


> I did it and it did very little. It is a little bit faster and a little bit less locky.


 
Can yours reverse corner cut?


----------



## emolover (Jan 6, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> Can yours reverse corner cut?


 
A little bit.

The mod is not worth the time and effort. It took me about 1.5 hours.


----------



## Florian (Jan 6, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> It seems that the full shengshou 5x5 mod is time consuming. Have you guys had an amazing result from it? I am not willing to put the time if its only going to help a little. I do have lock up problems during 3x3 part but I am assuming it will still break in.


 
I spend more than 10 hours on modding my 5x5 and every body loves it. Feliks is 25 seconds faster on my SS than on his. It is worth it. 
10 hours sounds alot, but you can do it while doing other stuff e.g. TV, chatting with friends


----------



## Goosly (Jan 6, 2012)

I spend ~3 hours modding the corner-centers, wing-edges and corners, and it's less locky now. No one else tried my cube yet, and I also don't have a second 5x5 to compare it with, but my PB went down from 3:00 to 2:40
I'dd say it's worth it

Florian, do you have a video showing which parts you've modded?


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jan 6, 2012)

Florian said:


> I spend more than 10 hours on modding my 5x5 and every body loves it. Feliks is 25 seconds faster on my SS than on his. It is worth it.
> 10 hours sounds alot, but you can do it while doing other stuff e.g. TV, chatting with friends


 What did you do to your 5x5 if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## axe97 (Jan 7, 2012)

i did it, and in my opinion it wasnt worth it. i did rush through it though, and it still took quite a while.

I find it hard to believe that Feliks is 25 seconds faster than when using his SS. wouldnt that mean he had like a 35 second 5x5 solve?


----------



## AndersB (Jan 7, 2012)

axe97 said:


> i did it, and in my opinion it wasnt worth it. i did rush through it though, and it still took quite a while.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that Feliks is 25 seconds faster than when using his SS. wouldnt that mean he had like a 35 second 5x5 solve?


 
Feliks is doing like 1:25 with his cube...
He used Florian's cube at worlds.


----------



## Florian (Jan 7, 2012)

AndersB said:


> Feliks is doing like 1:25 with his cube...
> He used Florian's cube at worlds.



He is like 55-1:00 on my cube and 1:20 on his, 25 was a bit exaggerated.
My cube weren't fully modified at Worlds, it's better now.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 7, 2012)

If you want a cube that's actually good, you should mod it. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 8, 2012)

Florian said:


> He is like 55-1:00 on my cube and 1:20 on his, 25 was a bit exaggerated.
> My cube weren't fully modified at Worlds, it's better now.


 
What did you do to it if you don't mind me asking, I would like to try it myself


----------



## mitch1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

After doing to first mod, the cube was much faster and seemed to lock up less. After using it for a bit it was just locking up as much as an un-modded cube. After doing the "Extended" mod it was just amazing, passed my V-Cube because it is faster and locks up less. Just do the mods, its an amazing cube afterwards.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 8, 2012)

To give you an idea, if Florian's 5x5 was smaller, it'd be hard to decide whether to use it, or my ZhanChi.


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm happy with my SS 5x5 without the mod. The first time I bought it, it feels sucks. But after I lube it with shock oil + maru lube, tension it and do about 20 solves it become really good.


----------



## Florian (Jan 8, 2012)

CuberMan said:


> I'm happy with my SS 5x5 without the mod. The first time I bought it, it feels sucks. But after I lube it with shock oil + maru lube, tension it and do about 20 solves* it become really good*.


 
That's what i thought and then i modded mine


----------



## Andri Maulana (Jan 8, 2012)

Florian said:


> That's what i thought and then i modded mine


 
What mod? Is there any video of which mod that you do?


----------



## samkli (Jan 8, 2012)

florian seems a little bit secretive...

I modded mine aswell, but I only modded the corners, centercorners and the wingedges. So the outer layers is very good. But I'm going to try mod it so the double layers gets a bit better to.


----------



## Goosly (Jan 8, 2012)

samkli said:


> florian seems a little bit secretive...


 
I got the same feeling


----------



## Florian (Jan 8, 2012)

samkli said:


> florian seems a little bit secretive...
> 
> I modded mine aswell, but I only modded the corners, centercorners and the wingedges. So the outer layers is very good. But I'm going to try mod it so the double layers gets a bit better to.



I've done the same as you just in a extreme way. I scraped the sticker from my outer-corners


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 8, 2012)

CuberMan said:


> I'm happy with my SS 5x5 without the mod. The first time I bought it, it feels sucks. But after I lube it with shock oil + maru lube, tension it and do about 20 solves it become really good.


 


Florian said:


> That's what i thought and then i modded mine


 
I think 'good' is relative, but for me it's way better than my v-cube (old, pops a lot). My pb average went down from 2:10 to 1:55 at that time, and now I'm averaging 1:40. Maybe with your mod I can be faster than I was now. btw I tried Felik's 5x5 at worlds, is it yours? It was a nice cube, somehow better than my 5x5, almost no locks for my fingertrick


----------



## Florian (Jan 8, 2012)

CuberMan said:


> I think 'good' is relative, but for me it's way better than my v-cube (old, pops a lot). My pb average went down from 2:10 to 1:55 at that time, and now I'm averaging 1:40. Maybe with your mod I can be faster than I was now. btw I tried Felik's 5x5 at worlds, is it yours? It was a nice cube, somehow better than my 5x5, almost no locks for my fingertrick


 
Yes, it was my one but only with modded inner-corners and V-5 corner mod. I've done alot more since then.


----------



## crocuber (Jan 8, 2012)

i've modded mine SS 5x5, and sometimes I got lock, and centercorner twists, and it take me 10 seconds to fix it


----------



## Florian (Jan 8, 2012)

crocuber said:


> i've modded mine SS 5x5, and sometimes I got lock, and centercorner twists, and it take me 10 seconds to fix it


 
Mod the outer-corner's shaft. 
Do you guys call it shaft? Just want to improve my english


----------



## crocuber (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't understand what I need to mod, but when i get that lock, i can't turn r and u sides, if i force it, 3-4 pieces pops


----------



## Florian (Jan 8, 2012)

crocuber said:


> I don't understand what I need to mod, but when i get that lock, i can't turn r and u sides, if i force it, 3-4 pieces pops


 
scrape of a bit (not just a bit) of this stick at the outer corner.


----------



## crocuber (Jan 8, 2012)

I scraped that already, and still, I get that annoying lock in almost every solve


----------



## samkli (Jan 8, 2012)

I tightened my cube a bit after i modded it.


----------



## Goosly (Jan 8, 2012)

Tightened it? I thought is was really tight out of the box. But I like loose cubes.
After I modded and loosened it, it exploded once. Then I've put it a little more tight and now only the corner-centers pop sometimes when I don't align it well.


----------



## samkli (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes, I tightened it. Because after I modded it I sometimes got those crazy lock ups where I had to take out a piece to fix it, and the cube was a bit loose at that moment. So I just tightened it a bit and it still turns very good without lock ups.


----------



## Zava (Jan 8, 2012)

all I did was scarping the 'edges' from the mistakes of the mould on the corners, and it already is better. took me about 10 min. when I'm done with my exams I'll do a bit more 

edit: wow, 666 posts. I should leave it this way


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 8, 2012)

I have the SS 4x4 V3 (The 5x5 is waiting for me at home in the mailbox) and I tried the SS 6x6. They gave me the impression that you need to mod them to have a good cube, but when you work with them for a while they turn out to be really good cubes. 

I'd answer YES, it's worth it. A good mod is always worth it in a SS, otherwise you will have a potential good cube that will lock up a lot.

P.S.: I'm really, really curious about what mod did Florian do to his cube. It's really that good? I want to know!


----------



## Braydon (Jan 8, 2012)

i moded my sehngshou 6x6 whitch is about the same and it worked really well it is even better than my fully modded v-cube


----------



## Goosly (Jan 8, 2012)

Florian said:


> Mod the outer-corner's shaft.
> Do you guys call it shaft? Just want to improve my english


 
If you mean the connection between the two 'parts' of the corner, I would say shaft or stick. But English is not my native language either 
I will probably be modding my SS 5x5 more "extremely", as you say, after I finished my exams this month. I hope it will become better.


----------



## Andri Maulana (Jan 8, 2012)

Andri Maulana said:


> What mod? Is there any video of which mod that you do?


 
No answer? I'm very curious too, is 'cuberfelix1996' mod or what???


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 8, 2012)

Off topic: Andri Maulana, did you just quote your own post to to make the exact same post again?

Sort of on topic: Does anybody have pictures of what the center edge mod would look like on the 6x6?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 8, 2012)

CuberMan said:


> I think 'good' is relative, but for me it's way better than my v-cube (old, pops a lot). My pb average went down from 2:10 to 1:55 at that time, and now I'm averaging 1:40. Maybe with your mod I can be faster than I was now. btw I tried Felik's 5x5 at worlds, is it yours? It was a nice cube, somehow better than my 5x5, almost no locks for my fingertrick


 
It was Florian's, but since then he's done more mods and it's even better. If I remember next meetup I'll take a picture.


----------



## Florian (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm not exsactly sure how to explain my mod, but just do the V-5 mod and then look at the outer-layer and compare them to your ZhanChi, then make a ZhanChi out of it. 
When you've done it right you should be able to lube your SS without taking it apart.


----------



## Andri Maulana (Jan 9, 2012)

Florian said:


> When you've done it right you should be able to lube your SS without taking it apart.


 
I haven't do the mod yet but i can lube my SS without taking it apart


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 9, 2012)

Andri Maulana said:


> I haven't do the mod yet but i can lube my SS without taking it apart


 
Florian can stick the CRC straw all the way through his cube, to give you an idea of how much he's sanded.


----------



## Florian (Jan 14, 2012)

Chipmunk made some pictures last friday


----------



## Felix1996 (Jan 14, 2012)

i think you know, but i invented the mod, and i have to say my shengshou 5x5 is just SOOOOO GOOD, i made the mod more extremly too, and i love it! i also invented the mod for the shengshou 6x6 and it's just the same result.. so i love my mods


----------



## Florian (Jan 14, 2012)

Felix1996 said:


> i think you know, but i invented the mod, and i have to say my shengshou 5x5 is just SOOOOO GOOD, i made the mod more extremly too, and i love it! i also invented the mod for the shengshou 6x6 and it's just the same result.. so i love my mods



I don't you invented the mods you were just the only person who could be botherd putting up a video


----------



## Felix1996 (Jan 14, 2012)

okay ^^ sorry for that


----------



## Florian (Jan 14, 2012)

Felix1996 said:


> okay ^^ sorry for that


 
You probably still helped a lot of people, because without any mod SS actually sucks


----------



## Felix1996 (Jan 14, 2012)

Florian, you have a shengshou 6x6 i think, right? i think you should mod it.. if you haven't already


----------



## Florian (Jan 14, 2012)

Felix1996 said:


> Florian, you have a shengshou 6x6 i think, right? i think you should mod it.. if you haven't already


 
Yeah, i might buy a dremel, then i'll do that. I won't do the mod again with nail- files


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 14, 2012)

Florian said:


> Yeah, i might buy a dremel, then i'll do that. I won't do the mod again with nail- files


 
Agree. Nail files are not a good idea.


----------



## Florian (Jan 14, 2012)

Achifaifa said:


> Agree. Nail files are not a good idea.


 
The quality of the mod is really good with nail files, but it takes much time


----------



## Goosly (Jan 14, 2012)

You could try dremel for the 'rough' work and nail file for finishing. 
When that guy uploaded the pictures of your 5x5, I'll try the 'more extreme' version of the mod too (well, and only after my exams). I'll let you know the results


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 14, 2012)

Florian said:


> The quality of the mod is really good with nail files, but it takes much time


 
I've noticed just the opposite. using sandpaper is way slower, but (at least for me) nail files are worse, even if they are faster. Don't know why, maybe I'm doing something wrong, but the results with sandpaper are way smoother and the mistakes easier to fix.


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't have a SS 5x5, but from V6 modding experience my favourite modding tool is probably the cutter. Would it be suitable for modding the Shengshou cubes?


----------



## axe97 (Jan 14, 2012)

where can i find chipmunks pictures?


----------



## Florian (Jan 15, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> I don't have a SS 5x5, but from V6 modding experience my favourite modding tool is probably the cutter. Would it be suitable for modding the Shengshou cubes?


 
A cutter is alright i used one for my ZhanChi. When i get my dremel, i might do a modding tutorial, which is not specified on a certain cube


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 15, 2012)

axe97 said:


> where can i find chipmunks pictures?


 
http://i.imgur.com/5YUC2.jpg

And who the **** are you to call me chipmunk?


----------



## cubernya (Jan 15, 2012)

That thing is like a ZhanChi! Florian, how long do you think it would take you to mod one with a dremel (I'm getting one soon)


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 15, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> That thing is like a ZhanChi! Florian, how long do you think it would take you to mod one with a dremel (I'm getting one soon)


 
The inside looks even more so. He asked me not to take pictures of the inside because he might end up selling them.


----------



## Florian (Jan 15, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> The inside looks even more so. He asked me not to take pictures of the inside because he might end up selling them.


 
haha, not really. I just don't want to take out pieces, because you can't really take them out. And it's obvious how it looks inside.
Maybe i sell one of those, but idk.

I hope it take like half of the times with a dremel. Then i'll make a second one.


----------



## axe97 (Jan 15, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> http://i.imgur.com/5YUC2.jpg
> 
> And who the **** are you to call me chipmunk?


 
sorry. Florian said that "chipmunk" put up some pictures last friday, so I assumed that was the name of the user. Thanks for the pic though, i should get modding.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 15, 2012)

I did no modding and no lubing only tensioned it an its amazing.


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 15, 2012)

I used FELIX1996 shengshou 5x5 mod tutorial and I have to say I't locks up even more than before. I don't know what I did wrong.


----------



## Florian (Jan 15, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> I used FELIX1996 shengshou 5x5 mod tutorial and I have to say I't locks up even more than before. I don't know what I did wrong.


 
Which mods have you done? All from the Video? Did you cleaned your cube? Did you lubed your cube? Does your cube looks like this http://i.imgur.com/5YUC2.jpg ?


----------



## ottozing (Jan 15, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> I used FELIX1996 shengshou 5x5 mod tutorial and I have to say I't locks up even more than before. I don't know what I did wrong.


 
have you tightened the tensions since the mod?


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 15, 2012)

Florian said:


> Which mods have you done? All from the Video? Did you cleaned your cube? Did you lubed your cube? Does your cube looks like this http://i.imgur.com/5YUC2.jpg ?



I did all the mods from the video(took a long time), I cleaned my cube, lubed it and it does look like the picture with the 4 holes on each side.



ottozing said:


> have you tightened the tensions sice the mod?


 
Haven't tension it yet.


----------



## Florian (Jan 15, 2012)

Tensioning is compulsory before complaining


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 15, 2012)

Have tension it now and it still locks up quite a bit.


----------



## Florian (Jan 15, 2012)

Upload pictures. How do you imagine we could help when you say you basically done everything, everyone else did?


----------



## Felix1996 (Jan 16, 2012)

Florian, can you make some pics of the pieces themselves? you modded it ... really much ^^ i think i have to do that too..


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've now done a few dozen solves with it and it feels better now. Still got a few lockups though by I just broke my PB single with it.


----------



## samkli (Jan 26, 2012)

Have anyone tried to do this mod on a Shengshou 6x6?


----------



## aaronb (Jan 27, 2012)

I would like to share my results here. 

I did the mod on the 5x5, and when I finished, I was disappointed. I tensioned and lubed it before the mod, and it was an okay cube. When I finished it wasn't much better. I decided lube couldn't hurt, so I lubed the core (none of the surfaces) with differential oil, and it became AMAZING. I think it is as fast as my Guhong/Zhanchi. I do need to tighten it a little more, because it pops often. (It popped often before the mod, I just had the tensions too loose.) Locks ups happen rarely now. (Happened a lot before the mod)

I used a dremel, and then quickly sanded each piece. (I only sanded each piece for about 3-4 seconds, just enough to make it smooth.) It took me about 3 hours max. Maybe closer to 2. (Used a dremel, and a little sandpaper.)

Here are some pictures I took of the pieces. Some are blurry. (Sorry, I am not used to this camera.) If anyone wants more pictures of a specific piece, just PM me and I'll try to take more pics. 



Spoiler
























































Here is my amazing MS Paint skills showing you where I sanded, for anyone unsure of what to mod.



Spoiler








On each corner center, I sanded from the bottom of the stalk to the top.




Notice how I made is so the top of the wing edges and the corner centers and really rounded. The top of the corner I sanded slightly, but not to the extent of the edges and centers.




On the wing edges I sanded down the 2 sides, shown in blue. And rounded down the 2 places in red.




On the corner, you sand from the base, along the stalk, and up to the top. There are 3 sections on each corner, like the blue one I circled.


----------



## mullemeckmannen (Jan 31, 2012)

please, florian, tell us a little more what you did to the pieces=) pics would be awesome


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 6, 2012)

I got my SS 5 a few weeks ago and Ive only loosened it a little. But it still locks up a lot and not smooth at all. 
Can someone pass me a link of the mod, cause I couldnt find a good one.

And does it matter than I dont own a dremel? Just sand paper...


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 27, 2012)

Just finished the mod. Used a nail fail. Took me about 2 hours. Actually not that hard. And the cube doesnt lock up at all, unless my turning is off . Great mod.


----------



## Goosly (Feb 27, 2012)

2 hours is pretty fast


----------



## fastcubesolver (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm going to try this mod.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Feb 27, 2012)

IMO the mod only works when you do it good. I first sanded down a bit for the result. The result was: Just little clicky, less locky. Then I sanded down a lot and I saw some really good improvement!


----------



## Florian (Mar 4, 2012)

Should be able to upload the tutorial at around 8 or 9 tomorrow (Australien time)


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 4, 2012)

Florian said:


> Should be able to upload the tutorial at around 8 or 9 tomorrow (Australien time)


 
Tutorial for what?


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 4, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Tutorial for what?


 
The epic Florian 5x5 mod


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 4, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> The epic Florian 5x5 mod


 
Florian - why don't you sell pre-modded cubes? You could be the Lubix of big cubes.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 4, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Florian - why don't you sell pre-modded cubes? You could be the Lubix of big cubes.


 
I think I remember reading that it took him something like 10 hrs to mod the cube. 10 x $10 is already $100 plus the original cube and shipping. Who is actually willing to pay that? Well me and probably a handful of other people.


----------



## BlackStahli (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry for bumping a 3-month old thread, but I've been searching the forums for an answer.
I did a similar modification on my shengshou 6x6, but after doing so the outer edges started to pop more often.
I tried tightening the core, but an quarter turn more just made it really stiff and hard to turn (I even had dayan springs in it)
I ended up tightening it an eighth turn for each screw. The edges did pop less, but it's kinda slow now.
I'm wondering if doing a similar mod on the shengshou 5x5 would make the edges more prone to popping. So far I've done everything in Florian's video on my 5x5 except for the edges (I left the longest mod for last )
So far my 5x5 holds up pretty well to my abuse in the 100 or so solves I did with it since I reassembled it, with only a couple center corner twists and very few lockups. So, if I do the mod on the edges, will the popping rate go up?


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jun 10, 2012)

WTF? Corner twists on a SS5x5?


----------



## BlackStahli (Jun 10, 2012)

TiLiMayor said:


> WTF? Corner twists on a SS5x5?


center corner* twists
woops lol sorry


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 11, 2012)

BlackStahli said:


> center corner* twists
> woops lol sorry



That was quite common on my ghosthand 5x5, but not my ShengShou!


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey, I just read 9 pages of this thread and just I really want to do this mod. Just want to check my understanding. So first I dissemble it. Replace the screws and spring with dayans. Next take the 4 types of pieces and sand/demel them down to look like a zhanchi. And then lube the core put it back together, tension and done. Please tell me if I am correct.

Also when you do this mod this help it not lock up, faster smoother turning. Because my SS 5x5 is really stiff I loosen it and it's alright it does pop and lock up. When I get to the 3x3 part it takes me about a minute to fully finish it. When I average 23 seconds on my zhanchi. Will this help? Also my SS is not lube right now.


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 12, 2012)

BlackStahli said:


> Sorry for bumping a 3-month old thread, but I've been searching the forums for an answer.
> I did a similar modification on my shengshou 6x6, but after doing so the outer edges started to pop more often.
> I tried tightening the core, but an quarter turn more just made it really stiff and hard to turn (I even had dayan springs in it)
> I ended up tightening it an eighth turn for each screw. The edges did pop less, but it's kinda slow now.
> ...



No it won't, your problem might be the tensions, tweak them a bit, it might take a while but it's well worth it in the end.



awesomecuber150 said:


> Hey, I just read 9 pages of this thread and just I really want to do this mod. Just want to check my understanding. So first I dissemble it. Replace the screws and spring with dayans. Next take the 4 types of pieces and sand/demel them down to look like a zhanchi. And then lube the core put it back together, tension and done. Please tell me if I am correct.
> 
> Also when you do this mod this help it not lock up, faster smoother turning. Because my SS 5x5 is really stiff I loosen it and it's alright it does pop and lock up. When I get to the 3x3 part it takes me about a minute to fully finish it. When I average 23 seconds on my zhanchi. Will this help? Also my SS is not lube right now.



The springs are optional, I'd only recommend it if you like somewhat loose and 'soft' cubes. Everything else, correct. Yes, this mod makes the 3x3 phase amazing. Remember to lube and break it in, doing this mod does not automatically make the cube great, you've got to work it.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jun 12, 2012)

Alright. I'll do this mod after I get some lube and break it in a little bit more.


----------



## BlackStahli (Jun 14, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> No it won't, your problem might be the tensions, tweak them a bit, it might take a while but it's well worth it in the end.


Thanks! I tweaked the screws by like 1/32 turns (yeah, hella precise man) until I got to a point where I was satisfied. Now, my ss 6x6 outer edges only pop out when I get really forceful, and it also isn't that slow anymore. 

Also, I noticed that reverse corner cutting on my ss 6x6 is so much easier than on my ss 5x5, even after modding the corners and center corners. I did the mod on the wing edges for the 5x5 but I removed maybe half the amount of plastic compared to the amount I removed from the outer edges on my ss 6x6. Do the wing edges influence reverse corner cutting on the 5x5 at all (outer layers)? Also, if I sand down the corner stalks, will it make also make it easier to reverse corner cut? I'm afraid that if I remove some material on the corner stalks the corner will just break in 2 when I try corner cutting with it or something ]:

EDIT: My ss 6x6 can reverse corner cut around half a cubie easily, while my ss 5x5 can only reverse corner cut a third of a cubie, and half the time I try to do that the center corner gets twisted. If I remove extra material on the center corner, will it make them pop out more easily? I did notice a slight increase in the amount of pops since I did the mod...

Haha I sound so paranoid. I don't wanna make my 8-9 hours of modding go to waste


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 14, 2013)

*Dayan springs on shengshou mods*

So i just finished my 4x4 and 5x5 mods. I am thinking about changing springs to Dayan. But is this necessary? I want to change it in 5x5 and 6x6, don't know what about 4x4. Is it really make cube better?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 14, 2013)

Why not try it and see what it does for you. What one person likes another person can hate after all


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 14, 2013)

Personally, I don't like the feel of the Dayan springs on any of the shengshou cubes. Since the springs are shorter, the cube loses that bouncy feel when turning, the cube will have more speed, but the little corner cutting you can get from them gets lost..

However, I do have changed the stock springs my 4x4 and 5x5 had, I bought some c4y springs, put them into 2 dayan 3x3s and those dayan springs went to a mf8 megaminx whose springs were then put into the SS 4x4 and 5x5.. All puzzles are great now..


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 14, 2013)

Sajwo said:


> So i just finished my 4x4 and 5x5 mods. I am thinking about changing springs to Dayan. But is this necessary? I want to change it in 5x5 and 6x6, don't know what about 4x4. Is it really make cube better?



No need. I tried to do that, and I couldn't cut at all. Regular springs are perfect.


----------



## SpeedCuberMod (Feb 6, 2013)

Felix1996 said:


> the 5x5 mods above are from me, and so i can say, that the cube is just AWESOME! i'm sub 1:40 with this thing right now



Hey felix,I modded mine and my opinion is i didnt modded it enough.I did all mods that are on your video.Do you have any advice?? Should I remod it or something? or just well broke it in.Its lobed and everything


----------



## SenileGenXer (Feb 6, 2013)

I did the Konsta + Florian mod  plus what mitch1234 linked to at the beginning of this thread. It was on a SS v3. I was careful. Then I went back a second time and did a little more. I also modded the core a little. Where it has those awful hooks to control the hidden middle layer I gave them more than the bevel they had. That just was not round. I filed about 1mm off the ends of the core so I could tighten it a little more if I need to. No new springs. 

I love this mod.


----------

